# OBSESSION FEST



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK *_


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0 ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL GONNA BRING SOME DRINKERS OUT THIS TIME


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

DONT MISS THE BIG SHOW BYE OBSESSION C.C ITS A HELLA SHOW AND PARTY AT THE SAME DIME U CANT GO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



T
T
T

FOR THIS SEPT 27TH SHING DING........


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[quote=cripn8ez,May 22 2009, 09:29 PM~13974549]
DONT MISS THE BIG SHOW BYE OBSESSION C.C ITS A HELLA SHOW AND PARTY AT THE SAME DIME U CANT GO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
T
T
T

FOR THIS SEPT 27TH SHING DING........
[/quote]


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> [quote=cripn8ez,May 22 2009, 09:29 PM~13974549]
> DONT MISS THE BIG SHOW BYE OBSESSION C.C ITS A HELLA SHOW AND PARTY AT THE SAME DIME U CANT GO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> T
> T
> ...


[/quote]




:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:    


T
T
T


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2009, 07:05 PM~13974029
> *YALL GONNA BRING SOME DRINKERS OUT THIS TIME
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

hell yeah


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14028739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

]


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Counting down the days!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Jun 1 2009, 03:24 PM~14064260
> *Counting down the days!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS WUZ SUP,,,BUT BRING SOME BEER!!!!!!!! :biggrin: LOL SUP WILL


----------



## sesd (Jun 1, 2009)

we will be there perry, looking forward to it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WELCOME OBSESSION! :thumbsup: :h5: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454366&st=980


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sesd_@Jun 1 2009, 11:51 PM~14069132
> *we will be there perry, looking forward to it
> *



who is this ???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 07:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


YALL SHOULDA STUCK THAT PICTURE OF ME HOLDING THE STAND BACK OR YOU WILL BE SHOT TOWEL


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT OBSESSION FEST IS 
IT STARTED OUT A PICNIC THEN STARTED GROWING TOWARD A SHOW 
WE DON'T GIVE OUT ANY AWARDS AND WE DON'T CHARGE FOR ANY CARS...

THIS YEAR WE ARE CHARGING $10 A PERSON THIS COVERS THE SHOW ,
FOOD , HOP , CONCERT, VENDORS, BOUNCE RIDES FOR THE CHILDERN,
AND SEVERAL OTHER ACTIVITIES ...

THERE WILL BE A PRE FEST PARTY SAT NIGHT AT THE DANDELION INN 
STARTING AROUND 7 PM WITH CAR CLUB GAMES , DJ'S, AND GOOD TIMES 
THERE WILL NOT BE NO CHARGE FOR THIS ...

10 AND UNDER ARE FREE AND LIKE I SAID EVEN THOUGH THE KIDS 
ARE FREE , THEIR FOOD , GAMES , AND BOUNCE RIDES ARE FREE ...

IF ANYONE HAS ANY ??? FEEL FREE TO PM ME ....*_


_AND SPECIAL THANKS TO
T n D CUSTOMS FOR HELPING OUT WITH EVERYTHING 
THEY DO ...AND ALSO TO REST OF THE SPONSORS AS WELL THANKS PERRY _


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 2 2009, 05:43 PM~14074744
> *YALL SHOULDA STUCK THAT PICTURE OF ME HOLDING THE STAND BACK OR YOU WILL BE SHOT TOWEL
> *


WE DIDN'T MAKE THAT FOTO MIKE MADE THAT ON HIS OWEN WITH HIS PICS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HEY DIRTY FEEL FREE BRO TO POST ANY PICS YOU WANT THOUGH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:58 PM~14074913
> *HEY DIRTY FEEL FREE BRO TO POST ANY PICS YOU WANT THOUGH
> *


FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

any more pics from last year :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 2 2009, 07:37 PM~14075952
> *any more pics from last year :biggrin:
> *



let me see what i can find :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 8 2008, 02:33 PM~11549513
> *yall want more pics homies of a bad ass show . thanks to obssesion c.c  :thumbsup: good job homies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttmft :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

GOOD SHIT UP IN HERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2009, 08:31 PM~14098553
> *GOOD SHIT UP IN HERE... :thumbsup:
> *


get out of here :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:gray\'>GIVE THEM A CALL TODAY 843-824-6550*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jun 11 2009, 03:01 PM~14162492
> *:biggrin:
> *



HEY BETTER HAVE YOUR ASS DOWN HERE THIS YEAR FOR REAL :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:20 AM~14178114
> *HEY BETTER HAVE YOUR ASS DOWN HERE THIS YEAR FOR REAL  :biggrin:
> *



we planing on it :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

come on then :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

can't wait till Sept. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 16 2009, 05:06 PM~14208353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you get my PM the other day?


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 16 2009, 03:46 PM~14208709
> *you get my PM the other day?
> *



yea thanks alot homie just been really busy :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*BIG THANKS TO A FEW OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE THAT 
HAVE EXTENDED THERE HAND IN HELPING PUT ON THE EVENT 
YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AND I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW WHO THEY ARE 
AND WHAT THEY ARE HELPIN WITH AS SOON AS GET 
IT ALL STRIGHT    
THANKS ALOT GUYS FOR THE HELP *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:04 PM~14210978
> *yea thanks alot homie just been really busy  :cheesy:
> *


no problem homie, just wanted to make sure. you should have it before the end of the week


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_****OBSESSION FEST YOU KNOW****_


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jun 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14221496
> *:biggrin:
> CLUB GAMES THIS YEAR
> *



that's right car club games this year sat night at the hotel !!!!

starting about 7pm thanks to LOWALTY CAR CLUB
DO NOT MISS SAT NIGHT YOU WILL REGRET IT TRUST ME LOL



AND BOOK YOUR ROOMS THEY GONNA RUN OUT


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 09:50 PM~14222148
> *that's right car club games this year sat night at the hotel !!!!
> 
> starting about 7pm thanks to LOWALTY CAR CLUB
> ...


DEDICATED's rooms got booked Monday :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 17 2009, 08:27 PM~14222565
> *DEDICATED's rooms got booked Monday  :biggrin:
> *



YEA I TALKED TO HER THE OTHER DAY AND SHE SAID 
THAT THEY ARE GETTIN GONE QUICK THERE IS NO DOUBT 
THAT THEY GONNA BE SOLD OUT :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jun 17 2009, 09:04 PM~14223076
> *bump
> *



sup boy i know you gonna be there right ???


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 10:36 PM~14222676
> *YEA I TALKED TO HER THE OTHER DAY AND SHE SAID
> THAT THEY ARE GETTIN GONE QUICK THERE IS NO DOUBT
> THAT THEY GONNA BE SOLD OUT  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: thats why I wanted to get ours quick!!! let us know if you need any other help homie


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jun 18 2009, 09:36 AM~14227095
> *:yes: thats why I wanted to get ours quick!!! let us know if you need any other help homie
> *




THANKS BOY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14219968
> ****OBSESSION FEST YOU KNOW***
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Patti Dukez is bumping this topic...




























BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

****NEWEST UPDATES****


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 18 2009, 09:14 PM~14232909
> *THANKS BOY
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 5 2009, 10:50 PM~14108134
> *get out of here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK FROM TULSA OK


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jun 22 2009, 06:03 PM~14265306
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jun 22 2009, 10:56 PM~14268537
> *:biggrin:
> *



you got that car reaDY ??


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14219968
> ****OBSESSION FEST YOU KNOW***
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 23 2009, 02:44 PM~14274893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_OK I SPOKE WITH THE LADY AT THE 
HOTEL SHE SAID THAT THEY HAVE BOOKED 
OVER 120 ROOMS AND THEY HAVE LESS THAN
40 LEFT SO DON'T CUT YOUR SELF SHORT !!!!!!

706 -335-5183 THERE IS NO DOUBT THAT 
THIS HOTEL WILL GET BOOKED    _


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14309044
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



you better have that regal there this year fool :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 26 2009, 06:16 PM~14309911
> *
> *


where you been boy ???


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTMFT FOR MY OBSESSION CC CLIQUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 23 2009, 03:44 PM~14274893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WE WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: 
its almost that time. OBSESSION FEST
have them rides ready and came down, book your rooms.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Jun 29 2009, 08:13 AM~14327101
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> its almost that time. OBSESSION FEST
> have them rides ready and came down, book your rooms.
> *



boy you got out of bed befor noon i'm proud of ya :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

clock its ticking hhahah


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _*OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK *_


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 03:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST SIDE
OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 27 2009 ATL DRAGWAY


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

BEEN THERE EVERY YEAR
I ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14375505
> *
> BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST SIDE
> OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 27 2009 ATL DRAGWAY
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14375505
> *
> BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST SIDE
> OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 27 2009 ATL DRAGWAY
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 6 2009, 08:07 PM~14396782
> *:tongue:
> *



hey old man hit me back i was asleep when you called


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 6 2009, 10:51 PM~14398619
> *
> *



u gonna be there this year :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14375505
> *
> BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST SIDE
> OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 27 2009 ATL DRAGWAY
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 6 2009, 09:34 PM~14397018
> *hey old man hit me back i was asleep when you called
> *


 :twak: 
i call you thursday


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 3 2009, 08:31 PM~14375505
> *
> BE READY FOR THE BEST LOWRIDER FESTIVAL ON THE EAST SIDE
> OBSESSION FEST SEPT. 27 2009 ATL DRAGWAY
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 7 2009, 07:24 PM~14406347
> *:twak:
> i call you thursday
> *



cool don't forget :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_ LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB[/b]</span> 
FOR SPONSORING THE BIKINI CONTEST AGAIN 
THIS YEAR AT THE
2009 OBSESSION FEST SEE YOU THERE !!!! </span></span>_


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 28 2009, 08:41 PM~14323589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ruben,,,sup cuzzo!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 8 2009, 05:54 PM~14415590
> *:uh:  :0
> *



they might not be the only ones huh chris :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jul 8 2009, 07:57 PM~14416199
> *:biggrin: ruben,,,sup cuzzo!!!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
getting ready for











































sept. :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 8 2009, 07:59 PM~14416727
> *:uh:
> *


  huh


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 7 2009, 04:23 PM~14403845
> *u gonna be there this year :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *





Been There Since Round 1, Why Wouldnt I Be? :scrutinize:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: TTT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:  
T
T
T
!
!
:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 8 2009, 09:34 PM~14417775
> *Been There Since Round 1, Why Wouldnt I Be?  :scrutinize:
> *



will??? you never know about a cracker like you !!!!!........


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 8 2009, 07:31 PM~14416461
> *they might not be the only ones huh chris  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 9 2009, 02:33 PM~14423691
> *will??? you never know about a cracker like you !!!!!........
> *




All I Heard Was Patron And Bitches... Which Makes My Presence A Guarantee.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14427379
> *
> *



hey did you get your room for ohio we got 3 let me know they might be room for you if it's just you again let me know ok


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 9 2009, 09:33 PM~14429350
> *All I Heard Was Patron And Bitches... Which Makes My Presence A Guarantee.
> *



well i feel sure you have a chance to get some patron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 10 2009, 07:35 PM~14438546
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what you cheesin for you was suppossed to call thurs remember :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 10 2009, 04:55 PM~14436196
> *well i feel sure you have a chance to get some patron  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 10 2009, 02:54 PM~14436178
> *hey did you get your room for ohio we got 3 let me know they might be room for you if it's just you again let me know ok
> *


  thanks. but its suposed to be more than me..


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 11 2009, 06:45 AM~14441624
> *what you cheesin for you was suppossed to call thurs remember  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


next week :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

>


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jul 12 2009, 01:09 AM~14447472
> * thanks. but its suposed to be more than me..
> *



COOL GLAD TO HEAR THAT ...GET AT ME SOMETIME


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTT BUMP For the Fest!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

rooms i think are about gone :0


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt AWESOME SHOW


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

YESS


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

I may have a sponsor...Tint Crafters here in Elberton.


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN+Jul 14 2009, 01:00 PM~14470820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ready 4 this trip willie.  i'll see you guys there .


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hit me up less


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14493754
> *hit me up less
> *


Yessir!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Jul 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14499481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Jul 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14499481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Jul 17 2009, 12:10 AM~14499481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 9 2009, 09:07 AM~14421441
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _*SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK *_


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> > _*SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK *_
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

some form last year


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14074837
> *JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT OBSESSION FEST IS
> IT STARTED OUT A PICNIC THEN STARTED GROWING TOWARD A SHOW
> WE DON'T GIVE OUT ANY AWARDS AND WE DON'T CHARGE FOR ANY CARS...
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 9 2009, 03:09 PM~14140695
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>GIVE THEM A CALL TODAY 843-824-6550
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14219968
> ****OBSESSION FEST YOU KNOW***
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raiders66 (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FULLYCLOWNIN, flaco78

I SEE YA HIT ME UP WHEN YOU ROLL INTO OHIO OK


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 21 2009, 09:41 PM~14544513
> *FULLYCLOWNIN, flaco78
> 
> I SEE YA HIT ME UP WHEN YOU ROLL INTO OHIO OK
> *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST 09 SEPT 27.......... GET DOWN OR LAY DOWN!!


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

BE READY FOR <OBSESSION FEST > SEPT. 27TH ATL.


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

letssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ride


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

we're coming


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 22 2009, 06:26 PM~14553576
> *we're coming
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 22 2009, 07:23 PM~14553544
> *BE READY FOR <OBSESSION FEST > SEPT. 27TH ATL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 21 2009, 08:14 PM~14542746
> *
> *


hello there lil guy :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 23 2009, 01:29 PM~14560932
> *hello there lil guy :biggrin:
> *



HUH ???? YOU SURE YOU GOT THE RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 23 2009, 04:33 PM~14561578
> *HUH ???? YOU SURE YOU GOT THE RIGHT HOMIE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

The northwest will be there.



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Jul 25 2009, 10:08 AM~14578269
> *The northwest will be there.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



huh ????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

jimmy from show & go detroit said thiss weekend to let 
everyone know that he is takin on any single pumps 
at the fest so if you plannin on hoppin get your car right and 
and your wallet :0 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 21 2009, 07:31 AM~14535622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jul 23 2009, 06:28 PM~14563551
> *:roflmao:
> *


yes :biggrin: :biggrin: 
maybe :uh: 
yes his a lil man :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


1 more time


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*4. _Rollerz Only (Savannah)__________</span>



5. ________________________________</span>*


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 12:41 PM~14616838
> *CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL GOING ON IN HERE ???
> 
> 1.  STREET DREAMZ C.C. OF HAMPTON RDS
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 01:41 PM~14616838
> *STREET DREAMS .C.C OF HAMPTON RDS.</span>
> 2.  ________________________________
> 3.  ________________________________
> ...







ANYONE ELSE ON BOARD ???


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO CHAPTER
STREETSTYLE SARASOTA CHAPTER
STREESTYLE TAMPA CHAPTER

WILL BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW......O YA BUD LIGHT KEG IN DUVAL'S HOTEL.................


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2009, 05:38 PM~14620207
> *STREETSTYLE DUVAL CO CHAPTER
> STREETSTYLE SARASOTA CHAPTER
> STREESTYLE TAMPA CHAPTER
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD IDEAL MIGHT HAVE TO DO THA SAME!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: hey Mikey


----------



## heavenly 64 (Nov 16, 2007)

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS (AS LONG AS WE DONT GET INTURRUPTED BY ANOTHER HURRICANE)


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 05:23 PM~14619998
> *ANYONE ELSE ON BOARD ???
> *


ME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by heavenly 64_@Jul 29 2009, 05:57 PM~14620471
> *DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS (AS LONG AS WE DONT GET INTURRUPTED BY ANOTHER HURRICANE)
> *


I MEMBER THAT LAST YEAR  

MUST A SUKKED FOR U DUDES   

GOOD LUCK THIS YEAR, HOPE IT WORKS OUT FO U GUYS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heavenly 64_@Jul 29 2009, 07:57 PM~14620471
> *DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS (AS LONG AS WE DONT GET INTURRUPTED BY ANOTHER HURRICANE)
> *


 :uh: BRING THE HOES THIS TIME...I GOT BEER AND BEER PONG TABLE, AND CORN HOLE"THE GAME"


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:23 PM~14619998
> *ANYONE ELSE ON BOARD ???
> *


Rollerz Only (Savannah)


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IMPALAS C.C.</span>____________________


14._________________________________


15._________________________________</span>[/b][/u]


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:21 PM~14620789
> *RIVIMAN</span>_________________________
> 6.___LOWYALTY_______________________________
> 7.__________________________________
> ...


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 29 2009, 10:14 PM~14621383
> *:wave:
> *


whats good :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I MIGHT NEED HOTEL INFO BUT ME MRCASPER REPPING STREET NATION LOWRIDER CLUB IS ROLLING STR8 FROM DA NATIONS CAPITOL WITH LOWRIDER BIKES AND MAYBE 2 LOW-LOWZ!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:21 PM~14620789
> *Chapters that are coming so far...
> 
> North Carolina
> ...


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14623128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2009, 10:46 PM~14623128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

i hope a can make it guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Jul 30 2009, 05:01 AM~14624789
> *i hope a can make it guys!!! :thumbsup:
> *



HOPE YOU CAN HOMIE !!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_*A BIG SPECIAL THANKS GOING OUT TO 
LIVING IT UP C.C. 
FOR ALL THERE HELP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST 
THIS YEAR 
AND YEARS PAST *_


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14623128
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TheKrush (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 27 2009, 07:46 AM~14592034
> *huh ????
> *


Yup!!!




Ridin up with Orlando's "Sweet Pea"


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 07:21 PM~14620789
> *LIVING IT UP C.C.</span> _________________
> 10. DEDICATED C.C.__________________
> 11.____STREET MENTALITY C.C.___(ATL GA)__________________________
> ...


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheKrush_@Jul 30 2009, 12:29 PM~14627536
> *Yup!!!
> Ridin up with Orlando's "Sweet Pea"
> *



ok that's what's up


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 11:57 AM~14626080
> *A BIG SPECIAL THANKS GOING OUT TO
> LIVING IT UP C.C.
> FOR ALL THERE HELP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST
> ...


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

IMPALAS C.C Will be there


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Jul 22 2009, 08:26 PM~14553576
> *we're coming
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 03:41 PM~14616838
> *4.  _Rollerz Only (Savannah)__________</span>
> 5.  _____NEW LIFE C.C___________________________</span>
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

TRAVIESOS CC</span>____________________


17._________________________________


18._________________________________


19._________________________________


20._________________________________</span>[/b][/u]


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14630132
> *whitelink93_________________</span></span>
> 15._________________________________</span>*[/u]
> [/b]


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 06:14 PM~14630132
> *IMPALAS C.C.</span>____________________
> 14.WESTSIDE C.C CHARLOTTE, DFW ________________________________
> 15._________________________________</span>*[/u]
> [/b]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IF YOU COMIN YOU CAN JUST SAY SO I'LL ADD YOU TO THE LIST 
SO YOU AIN'T GOTTA GO OUT THE WAY WITH ALL THAT LOL


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

we will b there homie loc king craccer 2 chapters maybe LA too.

can u make ours blue? haha jk


whats been up?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

WE ROLLING! 9-10HR DRIVE BUT I THINK ITS WORTH IT!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 05:14 PM~14630132
> *WESTSIDE C.C._CHARLOTTE,_DFW</span>___
> 16._________________________________
> 17._________________________________
> ...


FIXED.............NICE LINE UP


----------



## heavenly 64 (Nov 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2009, 08:01 PM~14620533
> *:uh: BRING THE HOES THIS TIME...I GOT BEER AND BEER PONG TABLE, AND CORN HOLE"THE GAME"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elraider72 (May 20, 2008)

TRAVIESOS CC WILL C U THERE VATO


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

good lookin!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

mike west been uo loco? get at me? 


traviesos c.c norwalk hellz yeah miss that city c u there..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14623128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 29 2009, 11:46 PM~14624110
> *
> JIMMY TOLD ME THIS WEEKEND THAT THEY PLANNIN ON COMIN ALSO
> MIGHT WANNA CHECK THAT OUT .....DETROIT !!!!
> ...


I will check on that for you!


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 07:11 PM~14632299
> *Just Added...
> 
> West Side Detroit
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, PAYASO'S49, FULLYCLOWNIN, rivman

Perry your surrounded come out with you pants down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 07:14 PM~14632326
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, PAYASO'S49, FULLYCLOWNIN, rivman
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono: :nono: dont do it perry. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14632326
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, PAYASO'S49, FULLYCLOWNIN, rivman
> 
> ...



OH SHIT I THOUGHT THAT'S HOW YOU FOOLS GOT DOWN


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14632326
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Lac-of-Respect, PAYASO'S49, FULLYCLOWNIN, rivman
> 
> ...



BUT HELL ISTARTED WORRING ABOUT YOU WHEN I SEEN YOU IN THAT SUIT LOLOL

NAW YOU BETTER BRING THAT SUIT TO THE OBSESSION CHRISTMAS PARTY 
WE ALWAYS DO A SEMI FORMAL CHRISTMAS PARTY EVERYONE IS INVITED 
AS WELL


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14632424
> *OH SHIT I THOUGHT THAT'S HOW YOU FOOLS GOT DOWN
> *


Just take it like a man! And shut up! You want feel anything till in the morning!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:27 PM~14632447
> *BUT HELL I STARTED WORRING ABOUT YOU WHEN I SEEN YOU IN THAT SUIT LOLOL
> 
> NAW YOU BETTER BRING THAT SUIT TO THE OBSESSION CHRISTMAS PARTY
> ...


I got a Brown Suede one for that! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14632471
> *I got a Brown Suede one for that!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 BALLER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14632451
> *Just take it like a man! And shut up! You want feel anything till in the morning!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Altered Images</span>___________________


19._SYKO __________________________


20._________________________________


21._________________________________


22._________________________________


23._________________________________


24._________________________________


25._________________________________</span>[/b][/u]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14632451
> *Just take it like a man! And shut up! You want feel anything till in the morning!!!  :biggrin:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im not dead damnit..put Altered Images Chattanooga Chapter upon that board....if i have to be the sole supporter of the fucking club, so be it! :biggrin:


----------



## 21MADRIGAL (Jul 28, 2008)

SYKO WILL BE THERE!


----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

What up Perry We will be there! You know thats for sure.  
Bounded C.C. Dalton Ga


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14074837
> *JUST TO MAKE SURE EVERYONE UNDERSTANDS WHAT OBSESSION FEST IS
> IT STARTED OUT A PICNIC THEN STARTED GROWING TOWARD A SHOW
> WE DON'T GIVE OUT ANY AWARDS AND WE DON'T CHARGE FOR ANY CARS...
> ...


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:32 PM~14632490
> *Altered Images</span>___________________
> 19._SYKO __________________________
> 20._________________________________
> ...


It's LOWYALTY no I in that. :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

we'll be there perry repping ????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jul 31 2009, 06:23 AM~14636056
> *It's LOWYALTY no I in that. :biggrin:
> *



man you know i cant spell lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jul 31 2009, 06:53 AM~14636123
> *we'll be there perry repping ????? :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



man that's what's up .........but who are you lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 9 2009, 03:09 PM~14140695
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>GIVE THEM A CALL TODAY 843-824-6550
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14219968
> ****OBSESSION FEST YOU KNOW***
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jun 2 2009, 06:02 PM~14074950
> *FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...





i'm soory to inform everyone that there is a good chance that this 
ugly ass fool might show back up again this year lololol


sup dirty


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:32 PM~14632490
> *Altered Images</span>___________________
> 19._SYKO __________________________
> 20._________________________________
> ...


----------



## 21MADRIGAL (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 31 2009, 11:24 AM~14638268
> *
> *


lol apreciate the love tiny :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 21MADRIGAL_@Jul 31 2009, 05:50 PM~14641340
> *lol apreciate the love tiny :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: timez ah ticcin!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 09:32 PM~14632490
> *Altered Images</span>___________________
> 19._SYKO __________________________
> 20._________________________________
> ...



I HAD TO MAKE THE CORRECTION ON THE STREETDREAMZ C.C.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jul 30 2009, 08:28 PM~14632451
> *Just take it like a man! And shut up! You want feel anything till in the morning!!!  :biggrin:
> *



OLD SCHOOL C.C.</span> _________________


21._________________________________


22._________________________________


23._________________________________


24._________________________________


25._________________________________</span>[/b][/u]


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HEY I GOT YA FIXED DANA


----------



## Old School 1957 (Nov 9, 2005)

OLD SCHOOL C.C. GONNA BE ROLLIN UP IN THIS BYATCH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jul 31 2009, 10:58 PM~14643465
> *OLD SCHOOL C.C. GONNA BE ROLLIN UP IN THIS BYATCH!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic man,,gotta love it..


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 31 2009, 09:16 PM~14643091
> *OLD SCHOOL C.C.</span> _________________
> 21._________________________________
> 22._________________________________
> ...




MAN THAT'S WHAT'S UP


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 1 2009, 08:16 AM~14645358
> *MAN THAT'S WHAT'S UP
> *


YOU GONNA RENT THEM TENTS I TOLD YA ABOUT.....


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 1 2009, 12:11 PM~14645878
> *YOU GONNA RENT THEM TENTS I TOLD YA ABOUT.....
> *


Tents would be good. And some misting fans....... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WELL SHIT LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET A RIVER DUP OVER THERE BY 
SEPT :uh: :uh: :uh: LOLOLOOHAHAHAHAEHEHEH


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

I REALLY HOPE MOVING IT FROM THE FIRST OF THE MONTH TO THE END OF THE MONTH WILL MAKE A DIFFERCE I HOPE


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 1 2009, 12:20 PM~14646236
> *I REALLY HOPE MOVING IT FROM THE FIRST OF THE MONTH TO THE END OF THE MONTH WILL MAKE A DIFFERCE I HOPE
> *


REMEMBER ITS FOOTBALL SEASON


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 1 2009, 09:07 PM~14649148
> *REMEMBER ITS FOOTBALL SEASON
> *



what's that ???


----------



## rojas (Jul 29, 2006)

we 'll be there cabron :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rojas_@Aug 1 2009, 11:06 PM~14649855
> *we 'll be there cabron :biggrin:
> *



lets get that car finished


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 1 2009, 12:19 PM~14646230
> *WELL SHIT LET ME SEE IF I CAN GET A RIVER DUP OVER THERE BY
> SEPT :uh:  :uh:  :uh: LOLOLOOHAHAHAHAEHEHEH
> *


DO WORK BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Chapters that are coming so far...

North Carolina
Kansas City
Dream Team
Central Florida
Miami
San Diego
West Side Detriot

Get Ready We Coming!

More to be announced!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

Dammnitt now!!!! This one is going to be off the chain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt uffin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

we'll be repping goodtimes c.c. for georgia,atl bound..write us down perry..


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Aug 3 2009, 12:52 PM~14660222
> *we'll be repping goodtimes c.c. for georgia,atl bound..write us down perry..
> *



ok but i'm still lost who is this ????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOW LIFE C.C._____________________</span>


24._________________________________


25._________________________________</span>[/b][/u]


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 10:13 AM~14658373
> *REAL SOON
> 
> 
> ...


phil and perry from dalton


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ok that's whats up who is perry on here ???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14661195
> *ok that's whats up who is perry on here ???
> *


Thats it.....Stay off the Patron :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

Just Klownin CC will be making it fo sho :nicoderm:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 3 2009, 06:05 PM~14663530
> *Thats it.....Stay off the Patron :biggrin:
> *



not me fool but it don't sound right huh lolol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Aug 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14663702
> *Just Klownin CC will be making it fo sho :nicoderm:
> *



man that's whats up man be glad to have ya bro


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I'LL BRING THE CORN HOLE GAME (NO ****)


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Aug 3 2009, 05:21 PM~14663702
> *Just Klownin CC will be making it fo sho :nicoderm:
> *


yo mickey call me homie im rolling wit ya if its ok when are ya rolling? pm ur cell homie!


----------



## elraider72 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll be there, along with some homies from the Florida chapter.... :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WE WIL B THERE SRY WE TOOK 4 EVA BUT U KNW WE THERE 4 SURE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GHETTO BOYZ C.C.*


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14666094
> *<span style=\'color:red\'> GHETTO BOYZ C.C.
> 25._________________________________[/color][/color][/u]
> *


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14666094
> *<span style=\'color:red\'> LOW LIFE C.C.
> 24._________________________________
> 25._________________________________[/color][/color][/u]
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

INDOOR SHOW AUGUST 9TH NOVI MI


















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY IS 12NOON-4PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -11AM NO EXCEPTIONS!!! IF YOUR NOT IN WHEN THE DOOR CLOSES YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR SPOT ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 4 2009, 03:57 PM~14673708
> *Please add UCE North Carolina & Orlando Fla. to ur list :thumbsup:
> *




thats whats up fred


----------



## QCC (Jan 14, 2005)

no club but ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 3 2009, 04:15 PM~14661134
> * LOW LIFE C.C._____________________</span>
> 24._________________________________
> 25.INFAMOUS704_________________________________</span>*[/u]
> [/b]


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QCC_@Aug 4 2009, 05:50 PM~14674806
> *no club but ill be there  :biggrin:
> *



ok that's whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

IM ON THE A-LIST...... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THAT'S WHATS UP ANT, TK, AND JOE THANKS FOR REPRESENTIN GUYS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 5 2009, 07:03 AM~14680486
> *IM ON THE A-LIST...... :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



TODAY IS YOUR LUCKY DAY BRO NOW GET YOUR ASS BACK TO WORK LOL


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 5 2009, 09:03 AM~14680488
> *THAT'S WHATS UP ANT, TK, AND JOE THANKS FOR REPRESENTIN GUYS
> *


NO PROBLEMO HOMIE
:thumbsup: NOW GET UR ASS IN THE SHOP..... :biggrin: LOL....J/K


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 5 2009, 09:04 AM~14680490
> *TODAY IS YOUR LUCKY DAY BRO NOW GET YOUR ASS BACK TO WORK LOL
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 5 2009, 09:07 AM~14681158
> *FUCK THEM HATERS</span>
> *


    huh what haters lolol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 5 2009, 07:07 AM~14680494
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C. *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, Lac-of-Respect
:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GHETTO BOYZ C.C.*


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 5 2009, 11:39 PM~14688768
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GHETTO BOYZ C.C.
> *


*
:rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

this is going to be off the chain,,,hope the weather isnt as hot...gt ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah it was hot as fuck last year dats why we moved it up a couple weeks hopefully it makes a differance .... but still da best show around and plus alot of foolz can use a tan


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

i b there perry and hopefully wit my car and other members


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Aug 6 2009, 09:51 AM~14692348
> *i b there perry and hopefully wit my car and other members
> *



that's what's up brandon


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 6 2009, 03:04 PM~14695215
> *
> *



YOU COMIN ???? :biggrin:


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 6 2009, 11:11 AM~14692488
> *that's what's up brandon
> *


hey homie wouldnt miss for anything  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

JAX,TAMPA, AND SARASOTA,FLA WILL BE THERE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 6 2009, 07:49 PM~14697605
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a little birdy told me maybe central ill.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by obsession63_@Aug 5 2009, 08:48 PM~14688866
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE I GOT NEW SHIT OUT VOL 37 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323 479 2387 126*66*38782


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 7 2009, 03:35 PM~14705292
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE I GOT NEW SHIT OUT VOL 37 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323-479-2387        126*66*38782
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

BUMP uffin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Aug 7 2009, 10:56 PM~14708479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Aug 7 2009, 05:35 PM~14705292
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE I GOT NEW SHIT OUT VOL 37 BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323 479 2387  126*66*38782
> *



WEST GOOD HOMIE? MAN DID U GET THAT ORDER I SENT U? IF NOT JUST MAKE SURE U BRING ENOUGH VIDS CUZ I STILL NEED WHAT 36,37 PLUS ALL THE NEW ONES U MADE? HOW U DOING BRO?  




T
T
T


FOR THIS HELLA SHOW THATS GONNA TAKE PLACE ON THE 27TH OF SEPT. DONT MISS ALL THE LOWRYDRS AND A GOOD ASS TIME THANX TO OBSESSION C.C.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C. *


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 8 2009, 07:18 AM~14710337
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C.
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 8 2009, 07:18 AM~14710337
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C.
> *


*
:biggrin:*


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: THANXZ TO ALL!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

>


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> >
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST 09 SEPT 27.......... GET DOWN OR LAY DOWN!!


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

COUNT DOWN 46 DAYZ .....right around da corner


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 10 2009, 03:38 PM~14727642
> *COUNT DOWN 46 DAYZ  .....right around da corner
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

STREETSTYLE CC FLA NEEDS TO RELAX FOR THE WEEKEND


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 10 2009, 07:49 PM~14729687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

is that full of patron?????lol


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

whohahahahahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 10 2009, 09:01 PM~14729834
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> is that full of patron?????lol
> *


  and you know this man


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

KEG FULL OF PATRON HELL NA ... NOW DATS A GOOD IDEA WE NEED A COUPLE OF DEM FOR DA FEST. IN 45 DAYZ


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

44 DAYS hno:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14750208
> *44 DAYS hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

DONT MISS THIS SHOW OF THE YR LETS AL HAVE A HELLA TIME AND GET THE PIT HOT AS FISH GREASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



T
T
T


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 13 2009, 01:01 PM~14757671
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 12 2009, 05:33 PM~14750208
> *43*


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 15 2009, 02:21 PM~14777645
> *
> *




Whats Good Old Man, Heard Youve Already Booked Your Room Right By The Wheel Chair Ramp At The Dandelion Inn...


Aint No Stopping You Now... :roflmao:





:wave:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C. *


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

okkk


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

whats up raza :wave:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

Almost here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimenez bikes_@Aug 17 2009, 09:57 AM~14791493
> *whats up raza :wave:
> *



sup man you gonna bring them bikes down ???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 18 2009, 06:48 AM~14802251
> *TTT
> *



what you doing up ???


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt for the BIG O


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
100 TICKETS GOTTA BE SOLD AT $35.00 PER TICKET.
AS IS ......SO COME READY TO BUY SOME TICKETS AND WHO KNOWS YOU MIGTH WIN THIS RIDE FOR ONLY 35.00 ...............
CAR WILL BE AT THE FEST ,REMEMBER 100 TICKETS NEED TO BE SOLD TO RAFFEL IT OUT.
THANX AND GOOD LUCK. IN ADVANCE.


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE GOOD LUCK WIT IT


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

38DAYZ


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 18 2009, 07:27 PM~14809515
> *38DAYZ
> *



:yes: hope the sun is nice to us this year. hopeing for 75-80 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Aug 18 2009, 08:27 PM~14809515
> *38DAYZ
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 15 2009, 01:35 PM~14777719
> *Whats Good Old Man, Heard Youve Already Booked Your Room Right By The Wheel Chair Ramp At The Dandelion Inn...
> Aint No Stopping You Now... :roflmao:
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 19 2009, 08:45 PM~14821996
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR US SATURDAY NIGHT RUBEN ???


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 19 2009, 11:20 PM~14823159
> *WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR US SATURDAY NIGHT RUBEN ???
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

where dem $$$$$$$$ at


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Aug 20 2009, 07:56 PM~14831465
> *where dem $$$$$$$$ at
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

whats up big "O" fest coming quick,,,ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Aug 21 2009, 02:05 PM~14839130
> *:420:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Aug 21 2009, 08:52 PM~14843099
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

get dwn or lay dwn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: lets just have sum funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 21 2009, 10:29 PM~14843402
> *:uh:
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt big


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO*


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave: SUP


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ATTENTION EVERYONE:
SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME! 
THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
TUG-O-WAR
13 INCH RIM TOSS
3 LEGGED RACE
HOT SAUCE COMPETITION

ALL 4 GAMES WILL HAVE THEIR OWN 1ST PLACE TROPHIES

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU CAN PM ME

OBSESSION FEST WILL BE ONE OF THE BADDEST EVENTS IN THE EAST COAST


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 05:07 PM~14866452
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C.
> *


*










SERVIN'EM WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 06:00 PM~14867572
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>who all is down ???*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Aug 24 2009, 04:36 PM~14866848
> *you know FIRME ESTILO will be there homie!
> *



that's whats up boy :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO*


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

did someone say AFTER PARTY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 06:20 PM~13993452
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Aug 24 2009, 07:33 PM~14868586
> *did someone say AFTER PARTY
> *



there will be a hotel party after the party :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get your singles ready lol


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:51 PM~14868842
> *there will be a hotel party after the party  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get your singles ready lol
> *


so after the party there will be another party??? sweet FIRME ESTILO will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 06:07 PM~14866452
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO
> *


*

i be there :biggrin:*


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14868278
> *that's whats up boy  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 24 2009, 09:51 PM~14868842
> *there will be a hotel party after the party  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get your singles ready lol
> *





:0 





:biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Aug 24 2009, 07:58 PM~14868950
> *so after the party there will be another party??? sweet FIRME ESTILO will be there! :biggrin:
> *



get your singles ready :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 25 2009, 08:35 AM~14873120
> *get your singles ready  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got mine :0 :biggrin:  

What's up Perry, I can't wait to come down :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2009, 09:34 AM~14873837
> *I got mine :0  :biggrin:
> 
> What's up Perry, I can't wait to come down :biggrin:
> *



come on then !!!! me and tommy tried our best to make it last sunday 
just coudn't get it done though :angry:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


hello obsession cc,,,,,i hope yall have a lot of CORONAS ready for servin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 25 2009, 11:07 AM~14874100
> *come on then !!!! me and tommy tried our best to make it last sunday
> just coudn't get it done though  :angry:
> *


It's ok next year I missed having you guys out there but it's supposed to be even bigger and better so you can't miss it  , I was looking for you guys too but I'll see you soon at your big FEST..first I'm going to have a drinking FEST then I'll have some breakFEST and onto the Obesssion FEST :biggrin: 

I know this is a silly question but are you going to have some power out there? I may need to run some batteries for my cameras, I'll be filming all day :biggrin:  

This dvd is going to knock your socks off...ya dig? :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIRDRAKE_@Aug 25 2009, 01:31 PM~14875460
> *  :biggrin:
> hello obsession cc,,,,,i hope yall have a lot of CORONAS ready for servin'em :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha...yeah will you?? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2009, 12:37 PM~14875513
> *It's ok next year I missed having you guys out there but it's supposed to be even bigger and better so you can't miss it  , I was looking for you guys too but I'll see you soon at your big FEST..first I'm going to have a drinking FEST then I'll have some breakFEST and onto the Obesssion FEST :biggrin:
> 
> I know this is a silly question but are you going to have some power out there? I may need to run some batteries for my cameras, I'll be filming all day :biggrin:
> ...





i got ya just remind me that day ok


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 25 2009, 05:27 PM~14877991
> *i got ya just remind me that day ok
> *


Will do


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 05:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


SOUNDS FUN RUBBY!!!!!!!!!!THANXZ FOR THA HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Aug 24 2009, 06:58 PM~14868950
> *so after the party there will be another party??? sweet FIRME ESTILO will be there! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH GOOD TO HEAR YAH COMMIN HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>G-RIDES C.C.*


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:51 PM~14881661
> *SOUNDS FUN RUBBY!!!!!!!!!!THANXZ FOR THA HELP!!!!!!!
> *


RUBBY..... :0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Aug 26 2009, 07:18 PM~14891793
> *RUBBY..... :0
> *


rubie,,,howz that!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


WHAT ABOUT A FOOD EATING CONTEST................. :biggrin: 

MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST SHOW EVER


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 26 2009, 08:57 PM~14892305
> *WHAT ABOUT A FOOD EATING CONTEST................. :biggrin:
> 
> MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST SHOW EVER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 27 2009, 02:23 PM~14899581
> *:wave:
> *



you boys about ready


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 26 2009, 09:57 PM~14892305
> *WHAT ABOUT A FOOD EATING CONTEST................. :biggrin:
> 
> MAN THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST SHOW EVER
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14882618
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO
> *


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Aug 28 2009, 04:18 PM~14912891
> *
> *



you comin out ???


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14882618
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO
> 30. g-ridez
> *


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:01 AM~14882618
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>FIRME ESTILO
> *


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooboooooooooobobobobobobobobob loooloooooooooolooooooooooooooooooooolooooooooooooloooooooooooooooolooooooooooo


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 27 2009, 06:32 PM~14901473
> *:0
> *


 PITCH DRINKING CONTEST.......... :biggrin:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

ALMOST THERE THE BEST SHOW THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




T
T
T


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Aug 30 2009, 10:35 AM~14925979
> *ALMOST THERE THE BEST SHOW THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> T
> T
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 30 2009, 08:58 PM~14928871
> *   ttt
> *



WHATS GOOD BRO? U GONNA MAKE IT OWN AND CHILL? :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS OHIO*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

its exciting its exciting :biggrin: I'm cruisin with dustin or seth sat night!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 31 2009, 08:34 PM~14940707
> *its exciting its exciting :biggrin:  I'm cruisin with dustin or seth sat night!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry Homies its just been SOLD
ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
100 TICKETS GOTTA BE SOLD AT $35.00 PER TICKET.
AS IS ......SO COME READY TO BUY SOME TICKETS AND WHO KNOWS YOU MIGTH WIN THIS RIDE FOR ONLY 35.00 ...............
CAR WILL BE AT THE FEST ,REMEMBER 100 TICKETS NEED TO BE SOLD TO RAFFEL IT OUT.
THANX AND GOOD LUCK. IN ADVANCE.


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 1 2009, 12:46 PM~14947587
> *26 days
> ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
> WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 31 2009, 04:10 PM~14937544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 1 2009, 01:46 PM~14947587
> *26 days
> ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
> WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 1 2009, 10:46 AM~14947587
> *26 days
> ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
> WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
> ...


DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WANT 2 TICKETS


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## boundedcc80 (Oct 6, 2008)

What up Obsession 

BoundeD C.C. Showing some love to the Big O.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

25 DAYS


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

dont trust anybody to hold your raffle tickets!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14963305
> *dont trust anybody to hold your raffle tickets!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS OHIO*


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

_**** 24 DAYS ****_


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 25 2009, 08:24 PM~14879717
> *Will do
> *


HI PATTIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIRDRAKE (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 3 2009, 07:11 AM~14967538
> **** 24 DAYS ***
> *


AND COUNTING


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 3 2009, 08:11 AM~14967538
> **** 24 DAYS ***
> *


 :banghead: hno: Crunch Time


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 3 2009, 07:11 AM~14967538
> **** 24 DAYS ***
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 3 2009, 08:06 PM~14974411
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 3 2009, 06:10 PM~14974443
> *:h5:
> *


SUP WHITCHA!!!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 05:11 PM~14972671
> *:banghead:  hno: Crunch Time
> *


been crunch time and still ain't got shit done here..we'll be there though..


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Sep 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14975771
> *been crunch time and still ain't got shit done here..we'll be there though..
> *



HURRAY UP BOY


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WTF PAGE TWO............UNACCEPTABLE TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS OHIO*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*** 23 days ***


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:yes:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

ADD NEW LIFE C.C TN. TO THE LIST :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Sep 4 2009, 06:26 PM~14984061
> *ADD NEW LIFE C.C TN. TO THE LIST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



you on there fool lol but nice pic


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 4 2009, 09:45 PM~14984572
> *you on there fool lol but nice pic
> *


NO WE HAVE A NEW CHAPTER FOOL! READ THE PLAQUE!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Aug 24 2009, 07:00 PM~14867572
> *ATTENTION EVERYONE:
> SATURDAY NIGHT WE'RE HAVING THE CAR CLUB GAMES AT THE HOTEL. IT WOULD BE GREAT IF ALL THE CLUBS CAN BE A PART OF THIS AND HAVE A GREAT TIME!
> THE GAMES WE WILL BE PLAYING ARE:
> ...


IF YOU GOT A BIG DICK DOES THAT COUNT FOR THE THREE LEGGED RACE??


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 25 2009, 07:47 PM~13993163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 5 2009, 12:49 PM~14989180
> *IF YOU GOT A BIG DICK DOES THAT COUNT FOR THE THREE LEGGED RACE??
> *



you don't so don't worry about it lolol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 6 2009, 02:40 AM~14994076
> *you don't so don't worry about it lolol
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14994076
> *you don't so don't worry about it lolol
> *








CHORIZOWNED! :roflmao:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14994076
> *you don't so don't worry about it lolol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

almost here homies!


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

bump


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

anyone got info on any hotels around


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2009, 09:24 AM~14994576
> *
> *



U GONNA SURPRISE ME LOCO AND MAKE IT OUT? :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 7 2009, 06:59 PM~15005860
> *anyone got info on any hotels around
> *



ITS ON THE FLYER BRO BUT ITS LIKE A FEW OF THEM ON THAT STREET


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

yea i seen that, but hurd thers no more rooms


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 7 2009, 07:04 PM~15005918
> *yea i seen that, but hurd thers no more rooms
> *



MIGHT NOT B? :uh: SHIT ASK THEM FOR THE NUMBER OF THE PLACE NEXT TO IT?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 7 2009, 07:04 PM~15005918
> *yea i seen that, but hurd thers no more rooms
> *





What Will You Need A Room For? :dunno:




Obsession Fests Run From Sundown Saturday Till Sundown Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 7 2009, 05:37 PM~15006294
> *What Will You Need A Room For? :dunno:
> Obsession Fests Run From Sundown Saturday Till Sundown Sunday...  :biggrin:
> *



tell um lolol


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 7 2009, 07:37 PM~15006294
> *What Will You Need A Room For? :dunno:
> Obsession Fests Run From Sundown Saturday Till Sundown Sunday...  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*DAYS INN 706-335-2595

JAMESON INN 706-335-3738

HAMPTOM INN 706-335-6161

MOTEL 6 706-335-5561

HOLIDAY INN 877-786-9480

SCOTTISH INN 706-335-5147

BEST WESTERN 706-335-3640 *


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn all booked up huh the good thing is there's alot of hotels in da area BUT EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE DA PARTY GONNA BE AT


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Sep 8 2009, 03:32 AM~15010914
> *Damn all booked up huh the good thing is there's alot of hotels in da area BUT EVERYONE KNOWS WHERE DA PARTY GONNA BE AT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WHERE THE STRIP CLUBS!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 8 2009, 02:44 PM~15014793
> *WHERE THE STRIP CLUBS!
> *



GOTTA B CLOSE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 8 2009, 12:46 PM~15014812
> *GOTTA B CLOSE :biggrin:
> *



closer then you might think


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 8 2009, 05:46 PM~15016717
> *closer then you might think
> *





So I Hear...


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 8 2009, 04:46 PM~15016717
> *closer then you might think
> *


 :0


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 05:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 8 2009, 04:56 PM~15017485
> *So I Hear...
> *



hey fool don't get mad you was at the living it up photoshoot lolololol 

do we need pics ????hell no we don't lolol


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Sep 9 2009, 03:48 PM~15027905
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

a few more weeks!!! hno: see ya'll homies there


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:0 whohahahahahahahahhahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Sep 9 2009, 05:42 PM~15030742
> *a few more weeks!!!  hno:  see ya'll homies there
> *


sounds good!!!!!!!!!everything good that way????????


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

ttt big o fest...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:   

SERVIN'EM WILL BE OUT FILMING FOR "STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS" _A True Riders Rendition_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Coming out November 2009 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 8 2009, 11:25 PM~15020861
> *hey fool don't get mad you was at the living it up photoshoot lolololol
> *







LIES.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT For A Thursday!

I will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 10 2009, 04:48 PM~15040308
> *TTT For A Thursday!
> 
> I will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine! Looking forward to it!
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 10 2009, 02:48 PM~15040308
> *TTT For A Thursday!
> 
> I will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine! Looking forward to it!
> *




_*ladies and gentlemen jae bueno will be covering the event for lowrider mag.

THANKS JAE *_


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

damn its right around tha corner! :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:42 PM~15043668
> *ladies and gentlemen jae bueno will be covering the event for lowrider mag.
> 
> THANKS JAE
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 03:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS TIME OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 10 2009, 06:42 PM~15043668
> *ladies and gentlemen jae bueno will be covering the event for lowrider mag.
> 
> THANKS JAE
> *


Perry, thanks again! Really looking forward to capturing some great shots while I'm out there!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Hell Yeah :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

see you guys in 2 weeks, Perry you better have my press pass ready


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 11 2009, 08:20 PM~15055394
> *
> *


i want to see some crazy 3 wheelin sat night


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15056136
> *i want to see some crazy 3 wheelin sat night
> *


hahahahahahahaha you member huh,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

i m comming up that weekend gonna stay with my friends in franklin ga about how far away is the picnic? :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 12 2009, 09:52 AM~15059252
> *i m comming up that weekend gonna stay with my friends in franklin ga about how far away is the picnic?  :biggrin:
> *



IF IT'S FRANKLIN COUNTY ABOUT 25 -30 MIN


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 11 2009, 06:32 PM~15054963
> *see you guys in 2 weeks, Perry you better have my press pass ready
> *



DAMN I WAS THINKING THE OTHER DAY I NEED TO SEND THE DOGS OUT LOOKIN FOR YOU BOYS AIN'T SEEN OR HEARD NADA FROM YOU GUYS


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15009095
> *DAYS INN 706-335-2595
> 
> JAMESON INN 706-335-3738
> ...


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 12 2009, 12:26 PM~15059439
> *DAMN I WAS THINKING THE OTHER DAY I NEED TO SEND THE DOGS OUT LOOKIN FOR YOU BOYS AIN'T SEEN OR HEARD NADA FROM YOU GUYS
> *


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit we aint missin that shit for nuthin. booked our rooms months ago and been talkin bout it ever since  we'll be getting in sometime Saturday afternoon


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 7 2009, 11:09 PM~15009095
> *DAYS INN 706-335-2595
> 
> JAMESON INN 706-335-3738
> ...


*

I may have an extra room if someone needs one*


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 12 2009, 12:24 PM~15059433
> *IF IT'S FRANKLIN COUNTY ABOUT 25 -30 MIN
> *



no its herd co (franklin , lagrange) jus south of newnan


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

Sorry Homies its just been SOLD
ATTENTION---------ATTENTION===-=-=-0=-0-
WILL BE RAFFLEING THIS 87 CUTTY AT THE OBSESSION FEST.
100 TICKETS GOTTA BE SOLD AT $35.00 PER TICKET.
AS IS ......SO COME READY TO BUY SOME TICKETS AND WHO KNOWS YOU MIGTH WIN THIS RIDE FOR ONLY 35.00 ...............
CAR WILL BE AT THE FEST ,REMEMBER 100 TICKETS NEED TO BE SOLD TO RAFFEL IT OUT.
THANX AND GOOD LUCK. IN ADVANCE.


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

about f### time edgar..j/k


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 12 2009, 10:49 AM~15059244
> *hahahahahahahaha you member huh,,,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


you remind me of me and the ryderz in LA.. we dont give a What


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

YO I HAVE 2 EXTRA ROOMS GET AT ME IF U WANT THEM?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 12 2009, 02:13 PM~15060105
> *no its herd co (franklin , lagrange) jus south of newnan
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 13 2009, 08:36 AM~15065385
> *:cheesy:
> *



OH SHIT THAT'S ABOUT TWO HOURS HOMIE MIGHT WANNA GET A ROOM SATURDAY NIGHT MAYBE ???


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 13 2009, 02:45 PM~15066760
> *OH SHIT THAT'S ABOUT TWO HOURS HOMIE MIGHT WANNA GET A ROOM SATURDAY NIGHT MAYBE ???
> *



ehh two hours aint bad were already driven eight just to get up there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15009095
> *DAYS INN 706-335-2595
> 
> JAMESON INN 706-335-3738
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 13 2009, 05:32 PM~15068478
> *ehh two hours aint bad were already driven eight just to get up there!!! :biggrin:
> *



THAT'S WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

PLEASE TRY NOT TO BE THERE BEFOR THAT TAKE YOUR TIME GUYS AND ENJOY 
YOUR DAY GUYS CAN'T WAIT TOO SEE WHAT NEW THIS YEAR


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

ttt for a damn good fest...whats up obsession??


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:420:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

:cheesy: hope everyones got or getin there rides together


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 9 2009, 03:09 PM~14140695
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>GIVE THEM A CALL TODAY 843-824-6550
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jun 17 2009, 04:01 PM~14219968
> * THANKS TO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14413882
> * LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB*_</span>
> FOR SPONSORING THE BIKINI CONTEST AGAIN
> THIS YEAR AT THE
> ...


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 01:20 AM~15073008
> *
> *


cant wait for the show


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Sep 14 2009, 08:07 AM~15074360
> *cant wait for the show
> *



you gonna bring that cutlass ??


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:420:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 14 2009, 02:13 AM~15071290
> *:cheesy:  hope everyones got or getin there rides together
> *


tryin!!!! it seems to never stop!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 13 2009, 09:31 PM~15069311
> *THAT'S WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *



lookin forward to meetin yall me and the wife and kids are gonna be moving up there next year!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 14 2009, 11:43 AM~15076101
> *lookin forward to meetin yall me and the wife and kids are gonna be moving up there next year!
> *



oh ok you gonna be moving out by newnan ?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 11:51 AM~15075080
> *you gonna bring that cutlass ??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 14 2009, 02:38 PM~15077687
> *:nosad:
> *



OK :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS OHIO*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

ANY CAR CLUBS THAT WANNA BRING THEIR BANNERS WE WILL BE GLAD 
TO HANG THEM ON THE STAGE AND AROUND THE HOP PIT 
IF YOU DO BRING THEM FIND THE HOMIE MIKE HE WILL BE THE ONE TAKING CARE OF THIS ....THANKS HOMIES


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 02:29 PM~15076483
> *oh ok you gonna be moving out by newnan ?
> *



yah not but maybe 15 minutes or so from newnan


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15078903
> *yah not but maybe 15 minutes or so from newnan
> *



YEA WE GOT A COUPLE MEMBERS IN NEWNAN AND AROUND THERE


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 02:37 PM~15078248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*


:cheesy:*


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15078929
> *YEA WE GOT A COUPLE MEMBERS IN NEWNAN AND AROUND THERE
> *



thats cool my homie already lives up there hes one of the ogs of lowridin in fl and he is one of the badest painters i know but nobody knows hes up there he hasnt met anyone into lolos yet hes got like 8 impalas! :cheesy:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 14 2009, 04:57 PM~15078994
> *thats cool my homie already lives up there hes one of the ogs of lowridin in fl and he is one of the badest painters i know but nobody knows hes up there he hasnt met anyone into lolos yet hes got like 8 impalas! :cheesy:
> *



THERE IS A FEW NICE CARS THERE HOMIE GET AT ME WHEN YOU COME UP 
THE NAME IS PERRY


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Sep 14 2009, 10:55 PM~15082914
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

tttttttttttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Sep 15 2009, 12:24 AM~15083418
> *:uh:
> *







:twak:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 07:35 PM~15079411
> *THERE IS A FEW NICE CARS THERE HOMIE GET AT ME WHEN YOU COME UP
> THE NAME IS PERRY
> *



cool ill find you cant wait to come up i hate florida and the weather here! :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 06:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15075871
> *tryin!!!! it seems to never stop!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


get them batts in??


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## TWIN ATL (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Sep 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15090356
> *get them batts in??
> *


YES !!!!! car will move now!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

s'up Obsession homies.......me & my son will be 
there....this will be the last FUN i will have before
i go to Iraq for a year.....hope to see all U homies
there......West Up..!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 16 2009, 06:29 AM~15096086
> *
> s'up Obsession homies.......me & my son will be
> there....this will be the last FUN i will have before
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ttmt


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

this is going to be the worst festival i have ever sawn


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 16 2009, 10:34 PM~15101824
> *this is going to be the worst festival i have ever sawn
> *


DO WHAT!!!!??????? :angry:


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 16 2009, 06:00 PM~15102048
> *DO WHAT!!!!??????? :angry:
> *


x2 why cause you don't have a car.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15101824
> *this is going to be the worst festival i have ever sawn
> *



:uh: dont go then


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

i think that he was tryin to be funny guys..... lets hope :angry: 

but you guys know justin got a little bit of a weird sence of humor lol 

you are kiddin right justin ??? becauese the show is on sunday and i just wouldn't feel right givin gods son a beat down on sunday gods day :biggrin: 

or are you plannin to stay until monday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 17 2009, 02:54 AM~15104562
> *i think that he was tryin to be funny guys..... lets hope  :angry:
> 
> but you guys know justin got a little bit of a weird sence of humor lol
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 16 2009, 09:54 PM~15104562
> *i think that he was tryin to be funny guys..... lets hope  :angry:
> 
> but you guys know justin got a little bit of a weird sence of humor lol
> ...


hahahahahahahahhahahah good one P


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THIS IS WHAT ACCU WEATHER SAYS 


Sunday, Sep 27
High: 81 °F 
Mainly cloudy, humid and warmer;


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:18 PM~15109352
> *THIS IS WHAT ACCU WEATHER SAYS
> Sunday, Sep 27
> High: 81 °F
> ...


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 17 2009, 04:18 PM~15109352
> *THIS IS WHAT ACCU WEATHER SAYS
> Sunday, Sep 27
> High: 81 °F
> ...


good deal, maybe it'll be a little cooler than last year


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 17 2009, 06:21 PM~15109374
> *good deal, maybe it'll be a little cooler than last year
> *


LOL!!! x2


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

see u on the 27


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 14 2009, 03:40 PM~15078269
> *ANY CAR CLUBS THAT WANNA BRING THEIR BANNERS WE WILL BE GLAD
> TO HANG THEM ON THE STAGE AND AROUND THE HOP PIT
> IF YOU DO BRING THEM FIND THE HOMIE MIKE HE WILL BE THE ONE TAKING CARE OF THIS ....THANKS HOMIES
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15009095
> *DAYS INN 706-335-2595
> 
> JAMESON INN 706-335-3738
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I will be conducting church early sunday on the stage. gather around God's children


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 18 2009, 08:35 PM~15123019
> *I will be conducting church early sunday on the stage. gather around God's children
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

the show don't open until 12 noon for the public 
i would be glad to let you say grace befor we serve food homie 

or there is a meeting room at the hotel she said ya'll could use 
but i don't need a bunch of extra people at the race track early homie  

*if you are bringing cars the gates open at 11am if not the gates open at 12 noon 
if you don't have a car to show you will not get in befor 12 unless you have good reason thanks this goes for everyone not just godson*


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER ..................
CHARGE THEM BATTERIES AND CLEAN THE SHIT OUT OF THEM RIDES CAUSE ITS TIME TO SHINE.
SEE YOU SOON.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

cant wait this should be the biggest event on the east coast this year!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 19 2009, 11:52 AM~15126545
> *cant wait this should be the biggest event on the east coast this year!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 19 2009, 10:52 AM~15126545
> *cant wait this should be the biggest event on the east coast this year!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


co-sing


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i am so excited


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

Friday 
Sep 25
Showers
High 84°F
Low 62°F
Precip 40 %
Saturday 


Sep 26
Scattered T-Storms
High 83°F
Low 60°F
Precip 40 %
Sunday 


Sep 27
Partly Cloudy
High 80°F
Low 56°F
Precip 20 %


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

how come 10 peeps post in here and then 1000 people show up to the fest? must be alot of word of mouths or non posters


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 20 2009, 12:54 AM~15130665
> *Friday
> 
> Saturday
> ...



everybody start praying for sunny weather. You know God answers pryers right?


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 20 2009, 01:54 AM~15130665
> *Friday
> Sep 25
> Showers
> ...





hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 20 2009, 09:47 AM~15131639
> *how come 10 peeps post in here and then 1000 people show up to the fest? must be alot of word of mouths or non posters
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

saw flyers at mall yesterday! :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

so wasup with the pre-fiesta??


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 20 2009, 06:32 PM~15134175
> *so wasup with the pre-fiesta??
> *


X27


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 20 2009, 05:32 PM~15134175
> *so wasup with the pre-fiesta??
> *


its going down on sat nigth.


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

Perry did u find out from manual about that info on sat nite


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Sep 21 2009, 10:12 AM~15139562
> *Perry did u find out from manual about that info on sat nite
> *






:0


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggLess31 (Apr 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

this is going to be the greatest fest in the east a feast full of lowriders meet and the owners greet basking in the 80 degree heat.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 20 2009, 03:32 PM~15134175
> *so wasup with the pre-fiesta??
> *


the hotel on the flier.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15146393
> *the hotel on the flier.
> *


yea but what the plans??

:biggrin: what we looking foward to,


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

hate to say it but 
RAIN or SHINE It still going on.
but it's not going to rain :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 22 2009, 10:22 AM~15150534
> *hate to say it  but
> RAIN or SHINE It still going on.
> but it's not going to rain :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 22 2009, 08:22 AM~15150534
> *hate to say it  but
> RAIN or SHINE It still going on.
> but it's not going to rain :biggrin:
> *



ill be there but is this flooding still going to be a problem??
here alanta this moring 

look http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/weather/09/22/s...est#cnnSTCPhoto


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 22 2009, 08:28 AM~15150779
> *ill be there but is this flooding still going to be a problem??
> here alanta this moring
> 
> ...



THAT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 22 2009, 07:22 AM~15150534
> *hate to say it  but
> RAIN or SHINE It still going on.
> but it's not going to rain :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there, filming all day/night :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  










Just look for this banner at the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

we still goin :biggrin: :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 22 2009, 07:28 AM~15150779
> *ill be there but is this flooding still going to be a problem??
> here alanta this moring
> 
> ...


x2 .. wassup fellas everybody aight down there?


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Sep 22 2009, 12:54 PM~15152598
> *we still goin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

Weekend Forecast for
Commerce, GA (30529)

[ English | Metric ]


Weather for your life

Friday Sep 25 
Common Roof Repair

Scattered T-Storms
Scattered T-Storms High
85°F
Low
68°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: NNW
at 2 mph
UV Index: 7 High
Humidity: 77%

Sunrise: 7:24 AM
Sunset: 7:26 PM

A few thunderstorms possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Saturday 26 
New! Flu Maps

T-Showers
T-Showers High
79°F
Low
66°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: SE
at 3 mph
UV Index: 5 Moderate
Humidity: 87%

Sunrise: 7:25 AM
Sunset: 7:25 PM
First Quarter Moon First Quarter Moon
close close
details details
Cloudy with showers and thunderstorms.. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 60s.

Sunday 27 
Top Fishing Photos

T-Showers
T-Showers High
79°F
Low
60°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: W
at 6 mph
UV Index: 7 High
Humidity: 76%

Sunrise: 7:26 AM
Sunset: 7:24 PM

Showers, maybe a rumble of thunder. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the low 60s



ill be there bring ur umbrellas :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

we'll be there waitting for all the homies...............................................


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 22 2009, 05:37 PM~15154719
> *we'll be there waitting for all the homies...............................................
> *




yo perry you get sum tickets for this 
SAT September 26 Summit Bracket Racing Series (CHAMPIONSHIP POINTS RACE), NHRA King of the Track Race

wait guess that they wont race in the rain huh


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

wuts another hotel in the area they all book in DANDELION INN :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 22 2009, 03:13 PM~15155062
> *wuts another hotel in the area they all book in DANDELION INN  :biggrin:
> *




we staying at the howard johnson


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

hope everyone is ok fuck the rain we still comming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 22 2009, 05:13 PM~15155062
> *wuts another hotel in the area they all book in DANDELION INN  :biggrin:
> *


ask around, some people got more rooms that their not going to use


----------



## Puregroove_Org (Sep 23, 2009)

sup guys, I just found out about this tonight. I'm going to try and make it. --looks like it's going to be a killer show.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 18 2009, 10:17 PM~15123806
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> the show don't open until 12 noon for the public
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Sep 22 2009, 04:13 PM~15155062
> *wuts another hotel in the area they all book in DANDELION INN  :biggrin:
> *



OK THE DANDILION IS BOOKED SOLID SO HERE IS SOME OTHER HOTELS [/size][/color][/b]
DAYS INN 706-335-2595

JAMESON INN 706-335-3738

HAMPTOM INN 706-335-6161

MOTEL 6 706-335-5561

HOLIDAY INN 877-786-9480

SCOTTISH INN 706-335-5147

BEST WESTERN 706-335-3640 

:biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Puregroove_Org_@Sep 22 2009, 10:25 PM~15156505
> *sup guys, I just found out about this tonight.  I'm going to try and make it.  --looks like it's going to be a killer show.
> *


It will be!!!!


----------



## Puregroove_Org (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Sep 22 2009, 09:47 PM~15157337
> *It will be!!!!
> *


Atlanta needs something like this after all the rain and flooding that's been going on. I'm not sure what Commerce's conditions are like, but either way, we could use some more life in this place!! :biggrin:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH is in the ATL with vol.'s 1-39 hit me up

323-479-2387
126*66*38782


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *payfred*

:biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 22 2009, 07:26 PM~15157741
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, payfred
> 
> ...


Hey BabyGirl!! :wave: :h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@May 21 2009, 04:22 PM~13961073
> *OK LETS GET THIS THING GOING SEPT. IS COMIN QUICK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I will be out there Friday afternoon! Get those cars ready for me to shoot!


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

it s here


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Sep 22 2009, 10:19 PM~15157654
> *BIG FISH is in the ATL with vol.'s 1-39 hit me up
> 
> 323-479-2387
> ...


  *watz up homie...U gonna have some DvD's
at the Obsession Fest, rite.? Wat dey hittin for.?*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hit him up on the phone you can get them this week or take him for a cruise


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

we are ready for this weekend


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 23 2009, 05:43 PM~15167548
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 23 2009, 06:43 PM~15167558
> *we are ready for this weekend
> *


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WE READY RAIN OR SHINE FUK IT WAS UP MY BOY PERRY


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Sep 24 2009, 12:15 AM~15171100
> *WE READY RAIN OR SHINE FUK IT WAS UP MY BOY PERRY
> *



nada cabron no rain for us sunady homie been watching are you guys comin sat night ???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

T
T
T


FOR THE "O" FEST


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 PM~15171100
> *WE READY RAIN OR SHINE FUK IT WAS UP MY BOY PERRY
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

PAYASO'S49, KNDYLAC


you ready ?????????????????????????????/


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 24 2009, 06:04 AM~15171962
> *PAYASO'S49, KNDYLAC
> you ready ?????????????????????????????/
> *


who me i'm not. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

YOU GOT A COUPLE HOURS LEFT GET READY :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Aug 8 2009, 08:18 AM~14710337
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>CITY KNIGHTS C.C.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 5 2009, 09:39 PM~14688768
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>GHETTO BOYZ C.C.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Aug 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14656158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School 1957_@Jul 31 2009, 09:58 PM~14643465
> *OLD SCHOOL C.C. GONNA BE ROLLIN UP IN THIS BYATCH!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Jul 30 2009, 09:57 AM~14626080
> *A BIG SPECIAL THANKS GOING OUT TO
> LIVING IT UP C.C.
> FOR ALL THERE HELP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST
> ...


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 24 2009, 06:10 AM~15171979




:biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ONE more day till we leave, DONT MISS OUT!!

Commerce, GA

SUNDAY AM CLOUDS, PM SUN

HIGH 82

NO RAIN MOTHERFUCKKASSSSSS


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

WE GONNA HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## djdreams (Nov 16, 2006)

NEWS FLASH: ATLANTA, GA

Source Resouce:

AJC.COM 
Sunday: Moslty sunny. Lows in the mid 60s; highs in the low to mid 80s


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 23 2009, 11:56 PM~15171311
> *nada cabron no rain for us sunady homie been watching are you guys comin sat night ???
> *


HELL YEAH WE ARE WE CANT MISS OUT ON THE CRUISE MAN U KNW WE ROLLING SAT


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

LAST YRS "O" FEST THE PARKING LOT LETS C HOW MANY CARS THIS YR FEW MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

wat time is checkin at dandelion? perry you know???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 24 2009, 05:14 PM~15176032
> *wat time is checkin at dandelion? perry you know???
> *



AFTER 12 I THINK?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 05:21 PM~15176134
> *AFTER 12 I THINK?
> *


call and see when you going???


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 24 2009, 05:33 PM~15176279
> *call and see when you going???
> *



U CALL CUZ I DONT KNOW WHEN IM LEAVING IT ALL DEPENDS ON MY CAR COMING WITH ME OR NOT?


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 05:37 PM~15176326
> *U CALL CUZ I DONT KNOW WHEN IM LEAVING IT ALL DEPENDS ON MY CAR COMING WITH ME OR NOT?
> *


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Sep 24 2009, 05:10 PM~15175973
> *LAST YRS "O" FEST THE PARKING LOT LETS C HOW MANY CARS THIS YR FEW MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna be packed out :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Sep 24 2009, 09:07 AM~15173189
> *ONE more day till we leave, DONT MISS OUT!!
> 
> Commerce, GA
> ...


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdreams_@Sep 24 2009, 10:38 AM~15174143
> *NEWS FLASH: ATLANTA, GA
> 
> Source Resouce:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TOLD YAH HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 24 2009, 09:45 PM~15177565
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TOLD YAH HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO COME ON OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

glad the weather is holding out, I heard Six Flags was 20 ft under water the other day


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i'm going to be wet & wild this weekend


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 PM~15178763
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i'm going to be wet & wild this weekend
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WAT UP WITH THE CRUISE SAT NITE WATS GOING DOWN PERRY WATS YO NUMBER CABRON PM ME


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY48_@Sep 24 2009, 10:02 PM~15178763
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i'm going to be wet & wild this weekend
> *






:barf:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Sep 25 2009, 02:53 AM~15182008
> *WAT UP WITH THE CRUISE SAT NITE WATS GOING DOWN PERRY WATS YO NUMBER CABRON PM ME
> *



would like to see some homies riding  maybe everyone won't get drunk 
to early :biggrin: 

the dj will be ready around 8pm


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

IF ANYONE NEEDS ANY THING JUST GIVE ME A CALL 
864-367 -5986 OR MANNY 404-427-7918 !!!!


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

NO RAIN
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

aight yall we leavin VA now, C yall there! uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 25 2009, 07:05 AM~15182668
> *would like to see some homies riding   maybe everyone won't get drunk
> to early  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


FUCK IT U KNW WE DRIKING AGAIN


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

whohahaahhahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Sep 25 2009, 06:12 PM~15186591
> *whohahaahhahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



wat up mike???????? you gonna have your "green" car there?? :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just want to say that I love everyone in here and the Obsession car club.


Lets have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Sep 25 2009, 08:26 PM~15187512
> *I just want to say that I love everyone in here and the Obsession car club.
> Lets have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



justin :scrutinize: you been drinkin :uh:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

packin up now, heading out at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Got into town this afternoon! See you guys tomorrow and Sunday!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Also I just cancelled one of our rooms at the Dandelion about an hour ago, so if anyone needs a room they have 1


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Sep 25 2009, 10:00 PM~15188811
> *Also I just cancelled one of our rooms at the Dandelion about an hour ago, so if anyone needs a room they have 1
> *


Heading out around noon time


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

THIS ONE IS FOR ALL THE HATERS !!! AND ALL THEIR POSITIVE COMMENTS ABOUT THE WEATHER :uh: :uh: :uh: NO RAIN IN GA.


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

we have made it here!!!... whats a good spot to hit up? :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

SAFE TRIP 2 ALL WE B HEADING OUT 2MARO


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

damn car still isnt ready.


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 25 2009, 11:57 PM~15189366
> *THIS ONE IS FOR ALL THE HATERS !!! AND ALL THEIR POSITIVE COMMENTS ABOUT THE WEATHER  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: NO RAIN IN GA.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

quote=rivman,Sep 26 2009, 07:57 AM~15191924]
RAIN N ALL,,,FUKKIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























[/quote]


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 25 2009, 11:12 PM~15188930
> *Heading out around noon time
> *


Have a safe trip homie. Hit us up when you get there


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT PURO ORGULLO PLANT CITY IS RIDIN OUT SUNDAY MORNING SEE YOU THERE


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:10 AM~15171979
> *
> *



WHAT BOUT* PURO ORGULO *PLANT CITY


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Sep 4 2009, 07:29 PM~14983613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
PURO ORGULLO PLANT CITY FLA*


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

TTT
\


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

What's it looking like at da hotel ?


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

WE RIDEING OUT IN A FEW SE YA 2 NITE


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

its time


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

@dandelion 8pm 0' fest09 :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15194475
> *@dandelion  8pm 0' fest09 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* Don't worry.....that'll dry off.....LoL* :roflmao:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

were here


----------



## nicolewh85 (Sep 27, 2009)

good http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

damnm just noticed yall charging to get in this year?


----------



## Puregroove_Org (Sep 23, 2009)

What time does everything start today?


----------



## Puregroove_Org (Sep 23, 2009)

nvm just saw the flyer.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Today is the day!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2009, 07:12 AM~15197953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

* Big upps to OBSESSiON C.C......me & the fam 
had a great time today.....I will see U all next year....!
Me & my son will be bringing cars.....  *


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## big-mike-atl (Jul 16, 2009)

Good show i had fun with the family big up to obsession and chingo bling


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Sep 27 2009, 05:13 PM~15200805
> *  Big upps to OBSESSiON C.C......me & the fam
> had a great time today.....I will see U all next year....!
> Me & my son will be bringing cars.....
> *


Glad to hear you all enjoyed yourselves. Looking forward it.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2009, 07:12 AM~15197953
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

just got home, another great year! One BIG family!!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

HUGE ups to Obsession for another great show, Like always can't wait till next years. It was great meeting a bunch of new people and to put faces with names. I'm uploading all my pics now and gonna post them in the "Obsession Fest Pics" topic in Post Your Rides.....gonna take some time though :biggrin:


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

we OBSESSION C.C would like to thank all of you that showed up and made this happen.
thank you and see you next year.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsylient_@Sep 27 2009, 08:01 PM~15202118
> *we OBSESSION C.C would like to thank all of you that showed up and made this  happen.
> thank you and see you next year.
> *


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

What a great time Stephanie & I had at Obsession Fest! A huge thank you to my friends from Obsession for all their hospitality! Jae


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

MAN I WE HAD ONE HELLA OF A WEEKEND THANKS AGAIN 4 EVERYTHANG OBSSESION WE HAD ALOT OF FUN LOL


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

just got home 1:41am
we had funnnnnnnnnnnn
obsession cc great show


obsession fest 2010
you know we be there


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH 626364 (Jan 23, 2007)

great show be ther 2010 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good show,,,thank you for the good hospitality Obsession...what up Perry,manny.  :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

GOOD SHOW OBSESSION CC HAD A GOOD TIME




PUT N MORE FACES WITH MORE NAMES IS ALWAYZ GOOD TOO.....


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

great show!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GOOD SHOW GUYS, YALL NEED TO HAVE IT AT A PARK OR SUMTHIN AND TELL THEM PIGS TO CHILL OUT LOL


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 28 2009, 07:42 AM~15205751
> *GOOD SHOW GUYS, YALL NEED TO HAVE IT AT A PARK OR SUMTHIN AND TELL THEM PIGS TO CHILL OUT LOL
> *


glad u enjoyed.... Did u bring a car this year?


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Sep 28 2009, 10:42 AM~15205751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 28 2009, 11:04 AM~15205887
> *glad u enjoyed.... Did u bring a car this year?
> *


WAS GOING TO BRING THE L;AC BUT HAD TO CHANGE MOTORS LAST MINTE


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great show. Thanks for putting it on homies!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 28 2009, 12:53 PM~15208086
> *Great show.  Thanks for putting it on homies!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 28 2009, 03:44 PM~15208513
> *I KNOW THERE ARE MORE PICS. :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Sep 28 2009, 02:53 PM~15208086
> *Great show.  Thanks for putting it on homies!
> *



GOOD C N U GUYZ AGAIN LOOKIN GOOD TO WITH THEM RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

OH I GOT TO GIVE A ALOT OF THANKS TO 1ST OFF NEW LIFE CC. ( FACE) FOR THE PICKUP OFF THE SIDE OF I85 LIFE SAVER THEN TO PERRY, IMPALA JOHN FOR THE HOSPITALITY( TOW) AND THE RIDE TO THE MOTEL... THEN TO GODSON2 FOR A RIDE BACK TO THE CAROLINAS AND THE OTHERS WHO WAS OFFERING TOO THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME GET TO A DAMN GOOD SHOW IF I MIGHT ADD.... HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THE 93 LINK WILL WANT TO GO TO :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT FROM PURO ORGULLO C.C.!!!
OUR 8 HOUR TRIP UP THERE WAS WELL WORTH IT


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2009, 09:22 PM~15203135
> *What a great time Stephanie & I had at Obsession Fest! A huge thank you to my friends from Obsession for all their hospitality! Jae
> *


Naw homie, Thank you! We really enjoyed kickin' it with you guys, & look forward to the next time.  :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 28 2009, 01:57 PM~15209192
> *OH I GOT TO GIVE A ALOT OF THANKS TO 1ST OFF NEW LIFE CC. ( FACE) FOR THE PICKUP OFF THE SIDE OF I85 LIFE SAVER THEN TO PERRY, IMPALA JOHN FOR THE HOSPITALITY( TOW) AND THE RIDE TO THE MOTEL... THEN TO GODSON2 FOR A RIDE BACK TO THE CAROLINAS AND THE OTHERS WHO WAS OFFERING TOO THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME GET TO A DAMN GOOD SHOW IF I MIGHT ADD.... HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THE 93 LINK WILL WANT TO GO TO :biggrin:
> *


Hey no problem man. Anything to help a friend in need.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 28 2009, 05:39 PM~15209583
> *Hey no problem man. Anything to help a friend in need.
> *


 uffin: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

once again great show guys!!!! cant wait till next year!!!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

my pics are up in the "Obsession Fest Pics" thread in Post Your Rides


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 28 2009, 01:57 PM~15209192
> *OH I GOT TO GIVE A ALOT OF THANKS TO 1ST OFF NEW LIFE CC. ( FACE) FOR THE PICKUP OFF THE SIDE OF I85 LIFE SAVER THEN TO PERRY, IMPALA JOHN FOR THE HOSPITALITY( TOW) AND THE RIDE TO THE MOTEL... THEN TO GODSON2 FOR A RIDE BACK TO THE CAROLINAS AND THE OTHERS WHO WAS OFFERING TOO THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME GET TO A DAMN GOOD SHOW IF I MIGHT ADD.... HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THE 93 LINK WILL WANT TO GO TO :biggrin:
> *


WAT HAPPEND 2 IT?


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 28 2009, 02:37 PM~15209564
> *Naw homie, Thank you! We really enjoyed kickin' it with you guys, & look forward to the next time.    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks John! The photos came out great! Get that tech sheet to me asap!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I put a few photos up on my site. Link in my signature.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOUNDEDC.C_@Sep 28 2009, 11:06 PM~15213275
> *WAT HAPPEND 2 IT?
> *



\i was coming from charlotte nc and im running 75/80mph for 2hr and all of sudden my oil light comes on and by the time i got over one lane the whole thing cut out on me. i check the oil and dip stick does read nothing :0 so i start walking and a homie was coming by and got me went to next exit which was 3miles ahead( that would have been a looooong ass walk) got 5 qts of oil and went back put it in but nothing wouldnt start up it... i look under neath and the oil pan has oil spray all the way back im guess the oil plug threads are messed up and it had been spraying out for 2hrs but the low oil level never came on till it was too late.... it either froze up or locked up .... so im in the middle of nowhere but lucky me perry stays 22 miles from where i broke down so had it towed to his house and then got a lift to motel..... the motor has over 254,000 miles so its time for a fresh one get that this week :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15217039
> *I put a few photos up on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks for a hell of a show even though we were unpreparred as always...props to everyone that showed up to make it happen and to obsession cc


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15217039
> *I put a few photos up on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's an outake from one of the photoshoots we did during the show!


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 28 2009, 04:57 PM~15209192
> *OH I GOT TO GIVE A ALOT OF THANKS TO 1ST OFF NEW LIFE CC. ( FACE) FOR THE PICKUP OFF THE SIDE OF I85 LIFE SAVER THEN TO PERRY, IMPALA JOHN FOR THE HOSPITALITY( TOW) AND THE RIDE TO THE MOTEL... THEN TO GODSON2 FOR A RIDE BACK TO THE CAROLINAS AND THE OTHERS WHO WAS OFFERING TOO THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME GET TO A DAMN GOOD SHOW IF I MIGHT ADD.... HOPEFULLY NEXT YEAR THE 93 LINK WILL WANT TO GO TO :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

tttt for 2010 im ready


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*whats this years date?*


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2010, 10:25 PM~16495515
> *whats this years date?
> *


still tryin to work some odds and ends,,,but will still be in sept!!!!!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Feb 3 2010, 03:05 PM~16501271
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ssup homie


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 3 2010, 03:03 PM~16501256
> *still tryin to work some odds and ends,,,but will still be in sept!!!!!!!!
> *


lets get the dates together homies? :biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Feb 3 2010, 05:43 PM~16502985
> *lets get the dates together homies? :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahah right right!!!!! wuz good whitcha jhonny!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

